
Samsung Confirms Critical Security Issue: Every Galaxy After 2014 Affected - tomklein
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2020/05/07/samsung-confirms-critical-security-warning-for-millions-every-galaxy-after--2014-affected/
======
bigiain
So I wonder how hard it'd be to chain this with a jailbreak, and use it to,
say, exfiltrate the Covid tracking database for apps like Singapore and
Australia's "totally secure" contact tracing apps?

~~~
tomklein
Interesting thought

